# Fun afternoon



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice meeting you tommy and clyde.


Always like gettin out on the grass carp pond for a while 


might have to pick up one of them 13'ers tommy , really liked it, 537' hatteras cast with 6oz, rod felt awesome.


Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was good meeting you too Jessie.

The Beach seemed to fit your style perfectly. 537' with a 6oz sinker and and a fishing reel loaded with 17 lb test line is a darn good cast. You were consistantly in the same area too so the accuracy is there.

It will be interesting to see what you can do with the new tourney reel.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> It was good meeting you too Jessie.
> 
> The Beach seemed to fit your style perfectly. 537' with a 6oz sinker and and a fishing reel loaded with 17 lb test line is a darn good cast. You were consistantly in the same area too so the accuracy is there.
> 
> ...


yeah i cant wait for that puppy to come in 


Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You need to pick up some .31 line before the tourney. Suffix superior 10 lb, titeline 10 lb, biggame 10lb should all work for the .31. If not I'm sure someone will help you out with a spool up at the tourney.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> You need to pick up some .31 line before the tourney. Suffix superior 10 lb, titeline 10 lb, biggame 10lb should all work for the .31. If not I'm sure someone will help you out with a spool up at the tourney.
> 
> Tommy


yeh no problemo. shops around here carry plenty of suffix superior, which in this case works out. they usually just dont carry the tritanium i fish with , go figure 



Jesse


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Good deal guys, got any video? Its gotta be better than mine....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Good deal guys, got any video? Its gotta be better than mine....


i dont think any video was taken.

although i almost hit a deer on the way back to emerald isle, woulda been a good video 

Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Cdog said:


> Good deal guys, got any video? Its gotta be better than mine....


When I left the house I didn't grab the camera so no video today.

Next time we'll get it though.

Tommy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tommy said:


> When I left the house I didn't grab the camera so no video today.
> 
> Next time we'll get it though.
> 
> Tommy


Tommy, I am trying to get Mud aka Jason to get with you for a session. Got talent and broke 500' today with the OTG. Maybe we can even do another group session up here soon.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

We can do it.

You guys should come down for the SE Open. It will be A LOT of fun and lots of help for budding casters.

Tommy


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

537 feet,nice job Jessie.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Slammer said:


> 537 feet,nice job Jessie.


thanks.




(you guys are killing me adding the I in my name  )



JessE


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I was going to shallotte to see a 700' cast but work has got in the way of that.  I had been watching some casting video"s an an relized thats at the airport! I been stopping by hoping to catch someone there, late sat. afternoon i found tommy,clyde, and jesse there. Well jesse and clyde had allready cast so it was tommy"s turn, he did what i suspect to be a pendilum so quick still not sure what i saw. 
Well the three of em take off to go get there sinkers an check there distance, i knew 700' was going to be a long ways but they kept on walking an walking an walking. Me and my g/f look at each other kinda dumbfounded, so i say (i think there going to hardees to get a burger)!!!!!!!!!!!!
Folks these guys are truely amazing how far they cast, no wonder they dont need boats!!! I wish i had got there sooner as they were just finishing up for the day. But i am truely grateful for getting to meet 3 very nice gentlemen. Clyde i loosened up that knob like you told me , so far all i got is a burnt thumb!!!!!!!!!!!! david


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the feminine version, so they got it right...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dmaaero said:


> Well the three of em take off to go get there sinkers an check there distance, i knew 700' was going to be a long ways but they kept on walking an walking an walking. Me and my g/f look at each other kinda dumbfounded, *so i say (i think there going to hardees to get a burger)!!!!!!!!!!!!*


nice meeting you david.

if i knew there was a hardees nearby i woulda kept on walking     



Rockfish1 said:


> that is the feminine version, so they got it right...


like inflating a balloon on the ground...that was a low blow dale!



jessE


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

like inflating a balloon on the ground...that was a low blow dale!



jessE[/QUOTE]

Good form! I thought for sure there was going to be a midget coment in there somewhere with the "low blow"


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> like inflating a balloon on the ground...that was a low blow dale!
> 
> 
> 
> jessE


Good form! I thought for sure there was going to be a midget coment in there somewhere with the "low blow"[/QUOTE]

every now and then i come up with something clever 



Jesse


----------

